# L Y ?????spelling



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

May 5th


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

where was the pic taken?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats fantastic, i would love to find some for this weekend any more help would be appreciated.

thanks for the report.

TIM


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Alewives is the spelling. Is that what's in the picture? I can't tell...


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Every time I click on the pic it redirects me to the forum again. I can't get the pic.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

> *onemorecast (06/05/2010)*Every time I click on the pic it redirects me to the forum again. I can't get the pic.


]
That happened to me a few days ago. It seems fine now....


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

yes those are alwives. taken on bob sikes


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

piture from bob sikes bridge


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Might be wrong but those look more like what we call rain minnows?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Rain Minnow, LY, White Bait are all names used to refer to a number of Herring species (Family: Clupeidae). The most common herrings in our area include Alewives, Spanish Sardines, Threadfin Shad, Scaled Sardines, and Menhaden (Gulf and Atlantic species).

Alex


----------

